# Could she be impacted?



## hppel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys, so basically, here's what's happened so far. Around 2 weeks ago, my 10 month old Argentine B&W tegu had an anal prolapse, when she woke up from sleeping for a few days. Normally I feed her when she wakes up, but as she was basking, she crawled off her rock, started to do the butt wiggle, pooped out some hard yellow urate, then prolapsed. Got her into a tub of warm water right away, and it went away quickly. So I took her to the vet, to get her checked out. The vet said she was fine, her stomach was soft, nothing firm, so I took her home and she went back to sleep. This Monday, she woke up again, so I fed her ground turkey, dusted with vitamin supplement. She ate a ton, and I put her back into her cage, and she went directly back to sleep. So today, her stomach is still slightly bloated... And the only thing I have found was a piece of solid white urate. That being said, she doesn't show any signs of impaction. She's not dragging her hind legs, still as active as she was when she's awake. Humidy hovers around 60%, basking spot around 105, warm side 89 degrees, cool side around 75 degrees. Normally she's up from around 9 am to 1 pm.. Sorry for the big post, just worried about her.. Am I just being paranoid, or should I be concerned? Thanks guys!


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 24, 2013)

She might not be impacted tegus can go days without pooping just keep her hydrated and soak in warm water

from Samsung Galaxy S3


Im new here to but I try help with wat everyone here teaches me asking is good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 24, 2013)

What size type enclosure is she in? What are you using for substrate? When was the last time she pooped? What do you feed, how often? How big is she? What calcium powder do you use? How are you providing UVB? How are you measuring temps and humidity?


----------



## hppel (Jan 24, 2013)

james.w said:


> What size type enclosure is she in? What are you using for substrate? When was the last time she pooped? What do you feed, how often? How big is she? What calcium powder do you use? How are you providing UVB? How are you measuring temps and humidity?



She's in a 6 ft by 2 ft by 2 ft, cypress mulch, the last time I physically saw her poop was when she had her prolapse, however, there was some urate in her cage today that wasn't there last night, so I think sometime this morning. Since she's brumating I'm only feeding her when she comes up and starts becoming active, normally about once a week. I feed her ground turkey, dusted with the Zoomed calcium supplement without d3, mixed with whatever vegetables I have around, normally bell peppers. After I got her she ate a crushed soft boiled egg, around 4weeks ago. 3 weeks ago she had ground turkey with crushed soft boiled egg, a week after that she had a pinkie, then a few days later her prolapse, then Monday just some ground turkey with vitamin supplement. She's around 2 ft 3 inches, I uses 160 watt mercury vapor bulb for her basing spot, and a reptisun 10.0 for the rest of her cage. I use a digital reader, I think it's zoomed, and I use a infared temp gage for basking temps.


----------



## james.w (Jan 24, 2013)

What makes you think she is impacted?


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like she could use some fiber and moisture in her diet to move things along. How much calcium is "dusted"? Having low calcium can cause things to be sluggish as well.


----------



## hppel (Jan 25, 2013)

james.w said:


> What makes you think she is impacted?


Just the fact that she's passing urates, but I havent seen her poop since the prolapse, and that she still is a little bloated



laurarfl said:


> Sounds like she could use some fiber and moisture in her diet to move things along. How much calcium is "dusted"? Having low calcium can cause things to be sluggish as well.


Sprinkle some supplement on top, a fine white layer, mix it in, then I sprinkle some more on top. I'm going to give her some raspberries and cooked green peas if we have them, hopefully they will give some fiber to get things moving along


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

She needs some bones in her diet, feed whole prey (rats, mice, chicks).


----------



## hppel (Jan 25, 2013)

james.w said:


> She needs some bones in her diet, feed whole prey (rats, mice, chicks).


Alright, I'll give her a pinkie tomorrow along with her normal meal, thank you very much!


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

Pinkies aren't going to do any good. Get some frozen small rats and cut them up while still frozen. You can decide what size the pieces should be. Let a few thaw out to feed her and put the rest back in the freezer.


----------



## hppel (Jan 25, 2013)

james.w said:


> Pinkies aren't going to do any good. Get some frozen small rats and cut them up while still frozen. You can decide what size the pieces should be. Let a few thaw out to feed her and put the rest back in the freezer.


Would whole ground animals from Hare-today be alright? I figure that it would be quicker and easier to prepare than cutting up frozen rats. Willing to do either, just wondering which you would think is best, and better for her


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 25, 2013)

Just make sure the whole ground has bones and organs in it

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

The Hare-today food will work as a staple diet, but I would get some rats ASAP, and continually offer them.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes...because pinkies, although the 'right size ', do not have the nutritional value. Rats ( or the hare today whole ground animals) are def the way to go. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of the tegu you can post??


----------



## Dubya (Jan 25, 2013)

If you can mix a little canned unsweetened pumpkin into the food, it will add fiber and is good for most animals. I use it to fix hedgehog digestive problems. It works for diarrhea and also constipation. Kind of gets things going right in the innards.


----------



## hppel (Jan 25, 2013)

james.w said:


> Do you have any pictures of the tegu you can post??



I'll take some pictures in the morning, she's asleep right now.


Alright guys, thanks for all your help, I'm going to get a few pounds of the whole ground animal from hare-today, some small rats, and try to get some canned pumpkins to mix in, however, I am still wondering something, should I offer the whole ground animal from hare-today as a staple, or offer every few days like the rats?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's interesting to know about the pumpkin because I was told to give canned pumpkin to my dog . That's cool that it's also good for reptiles. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

The days you don't feed rats, feed the hare-today food. Stop feeding the grocery store ground turkey. Continue to offer fruits and vegetables along with the whole animal ground meat and whole prey.


----------



## hppel (Jan 25, 2013)

james.w said:


> The days you don't feed rats, feed the hare-today food. Stop feeding the grocery store ground turkey. Continue to offer fruits and vegetables along with the whole animal ground meat and whole prey.



Alright, and since there are bones in the ground meat I wouldn't have to use calcium supplements, correct? Would I need to supplement anything at all?


----------



## james.w (Jan 25, 2013)

No supplementing is necessary.


----------



## hppel (Jan 25, 2013)

james.w said:


> No supplementing is necessary.


Alright, I'll order some hare-today ground meat, and some small rats. Thank you so much for all the help, I know I ask a lot of questions, I'm just very anal about stuff like this... Again, thank you very much!


----------

